
Separating Android's encryption and lockscreen passwords (2015) - crasm
https://copperhead.co/blog/2015/07/08/android-encryption-password
======
crasm
I tried out CopperheadOS earlier this morning. The encryption password/pin
combo was working, although I ended up flashing back to stock nexus so I can
install Signal again.

It's listed as abandoned, so it doesn't look like the change is going to be
upstreamed: [https://android-
review.googlesource.com/#/c/154841/](https://android-
review.googlesource.com/#/c/154841/) (also in article)

Is it just me, or is that page awfully quiet?

